# Countyline 22 ton Log Splitter



## ntomsw (Aug 16, 2015)

Hello,

I purchased a new CountyLine 22 ton log splitter from Tractor Supply today, with a Kohler 3000 series (SH265) engine. I can't seem to find anywhere, but how do I change the oil on this thing?

Probably a dumb question, I know, but can't see it in the manual, or find a single video of it anywhere. 

Thanks for the help.

For the hour or so that I used it today, it's a beast. Ran flawless, and split anything I threw at it. Biggest pieces I had were maybe 30" round. Overall, for the money, seems to be a really nice machine.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 16, 2015)

The drain plug should be on the base of the engine on the opposite side from the hydraulic oil tank on the splitter.


----------



## Joey (Aug 16, 2015)

A small hand pump work's just fine for removing the old oil.  Just be careful not to overfill when refilling.....


----------



## blades (Aug 17, 2015)

if it is a vertical shaft unit- crankcase oil plug on bottom of eng. - very inconvenient


----------



## ntomsw (Aug 17, 2015)

It's a horizontal shaft engine. 

Drain plug is like photo above, I just didn't see it before. Thank you!


----------



## ntomsw (Aug 23, 2015)

What do you guys use for motor oil for these things?


----------



## Vikestand (Aug 23, 2015)

Here in MO a SAE 30w works just fine. May have to fine tune that for your NH temps.


----------



## Grateful11 (Aug 23, 2015)

10W30 Castrol GTX. I downloaded the Kohler Manual, much more detailed.

BTW: The Kohler engine is nearly identical to the Harbor Freight Predator 6.5hp engine we put on a hay elevator.

Kohler SH265, with links to manuals
http://www.kohlerengines.com/onlinecatalog/productDetail.htm?productNumber=Courage SH265

Looks like I gave a link to the retired model, here is the current one:
http://www.kohlerengines.com/onlinecatalog/productDetail.htm?productNumber=3000 Series SH265


----------



## ntomsw (Aug 23, 2015)

Excellent. I've used it more than 5-6 hours now, so would like to do the first oil change. Thanks!


----------



## ntomsw (Aug 23, 2015)

I actually rigged up a 2" ball to my Ariens riding mower, so I can tow it around my yard now. Epic. Haha


----------



## Grateful11 (Aug 23, 2015)

ntomsw said:


> I actually rigged up a 2" ball to my Ariens riding mower, so I can tow it around my yard now. Epic. Haha



I hear ya. It's the only way to fly ;-) Our Deere has an 1 1/4" receiver hitch on the front and back.


----------



## ntomsw (Aug 23, 2015)

Grateful11 said:


> I hear ya. It's the only way to fly ;-) Our Deere has an 1 1/4" receiver hitch on the front and back.




Oh nice. That's better than what I did. I'll post a photo when I can.


----------



## ntomsw (Aug 24, 2015)

No photo of hitch, but I was able to split this on Saturday for a few hours while it was nice outside.


----------

